# Just smoked 1st Canadian Bacon.  Some questions?



## worktogthr (Feb 17, 2015)

Made this with Pop's Brine.  Let it chill in the fridge for a couple of days uncovered before I smoked it.  Smoked it at about 225 with a mix of pellets in AMNPS.  Took about 3 hours to get to 145.  Well here it is :












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 17, 2015






I had to try a piece and it tastes great.

Now for my questions:

Saw this small greenish spot towards the bottom.  Anyone know what that is?  Is it safe to eat?













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 17, 2015






Does Canadian bacon need time to mellow in the fridge like belly bacon or can I just slice and eat tomorrow?  

Don't have much experienxe with Canadian bacon other than the occasional eggs Benedict at a reatstaurant.  How do you all use it?

Thanks again for all your help?


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 17, 2015)

How deep does it go?  Can you cut it out?

I woiuldn't worry about it, but thats me.

We use cb the same way we use belly bacon.


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 17, 2015)

Is the spot on the top of it? Might be cresote?


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 17, 2015)

c farmer said:


> How deep does it go?  Can you cut it out?
> 
> I woiuldn't worry about it, but thats me.
> 
> We use cb the same way we use belly bacon.



Thanks for the quick response.  Not sure how I would cut it out.  I will slice the whole loin in half and see if it's allthe way through before I think about cutting it out.



inkjunkie said:


> Is the spot on the top of it? Might be cresote?



Thanks! The spot is actually on the bottom.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh, I let it rest for a couple days in the fridge wrapped in plastic then slice.


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 17, 2015)

Cut it in half.  













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 17, 2015






No greenish spot.  I will let it chill for a day or so and then slice.  Do I leave it In the fridge covered or uncovered?


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 17, 2015)

I wrap in plastic.


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 20, 2015)

Well I let it chill in the fridge for a couple of days and sliced it up today!  













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 20, 2015






Seen a lot of discussion about the flap when using home slicers and I can't think of who suggested it right now, but they nailed it when they said putting too much pressure on the meat against the blade makes the flap happen.  I just slowed it down and put minimal pressure and it sliced beautifully even with no flap of meat.  

Vaccuum packed it in 1/4 pound packages for future consumption and gifting to my carnivorous friends and family.  

Thanks again to everyone on this site for the help and advice!

-Chris


----------



## garyinmd (Feb 20, 2015)

On some of the pictures it looks like a hole by chance is that where your meat probe was put in.

Gary


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 20, 2015)

garyinmd said:


> On some of the pictures it looks like a hole by chance is that where your meat probe was put in.
> 
> Gary



Yep!  That's from the maverick probe


----------

